# american flag fish the algae eating king!



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

How do you have such a variety of algae in one tank????


----------



## ibmikmaq (Aug 19, 2011)

New tank high light, plus it's a mineralized dirt tank so since it's new it's still has so much excessive nutrients! It should start leveling off soon. 
I bought plants off other people and introduced some of their algae problems to my tank, I am thinking.

But mostly new tank, too much nutrients and high light cause the multiple algae blooms! But I am not worried, I started adding excel at regular dose and I noticed the algae slowly going away! My newest on is the blue green algae in my dead spots, I am planning increasing water flow thru those areas and medicate. I have floating plants filling now that will diffuse the light and I started dosing nitrate so I should have that algae in check in a a week!

Now with my flag fish addition I say in a few weeks time, my alage will be practically non existant! 

But I am not


----------

